# LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

THIS IS MY LOWRIDER BIKE AN IM SELL -N IT FOR WAY WAY LESS THEN WHAT I HAVE IT TO IT IM LETING IT GO FOR $350 IF INTERESTED SEND ME AN E-MAIL

[email protected]

HERES SOME PIX


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

:twak: my mom told me not to ride again..damn but i still collect them in my private home..
can you gimme more specific about the bike? :h5:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ 

IT HAS TWO WHEELS WITH A A SPROCKET AND CHAIN PROGRAM :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Sep 24 2009, 03:58 AM~15171566
> *:twak: my mom told me not to ride again..damn but i still collect them in my private home..
> can you gimme more specific about the bike? :h5:
> *


It was built in 1904 by sir adam west. The metal is of asian decent and is a bit flimsy. The custom fab work was done in the midwest by sir thomy.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 05:43 PM~15177538
> *It was built in 1904 by sir adam west. The metal is of asian decent and is a bit flimsy. The custom fab work was done in the midwest by sir thomy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHA ASIAN DECENT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 24 2009, 06:44 PM~15177549
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HAHA ASIAN DECENT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Copernicus (Jul 29, 2009)

any parting out?


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Sep 24 2009, 09:28 PM~15178408
> *any parting out?
> *



naww homie i'd like to keep it whole


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Sep 24 2009, 04:58 AM~15171566
> *:twak: my mom told me not to ride again..damn but i still collect them in my private home..
> can you gimme more specific about the bike? :h5:
> *



check this out it'll give you a lil idea of what the bike is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iefyhYISjVc


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

SOLD


----------

